# What is your song obsession right now?



## kathyt (Sep 24, 2013)

This song is so sexy! I am a huge Bruno Mars fan, but this one tops the cake. You might need to fan yourself off after. I played it at work for one of the ER doctors the other day, and I got sent to time out in trauma bay 1 with instructions to go to church.  I had to download it on his phone five minutes later. Enjoy. (the video hasn't been released yet)


----------



## runnah (Sep 24, 2013)

This and some EDM and Metal the no one likes.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 24, 2013)

runnah said:


> This and some EDM and Metal the no one likes.


I love that song too runnah. I don't care what people say, it is catchy. No metal for me though.


----------



## runnah (Sep 24, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> No metal for me though.



I wouldn't expect a classy gal to like such low class things.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## runnah (Sep 24, 2013)

Knife party.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 24, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > No metal for me though.
> ...


Runnah, I just don't listen to heavy metal music. I didn't say it was low class, or anything of the sorts. Stop making me out to be that way.


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## pixmedic (Sep 24, 2013)

i pretty much love Electrix Six in general....


----------



## runnah (Sep 24, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



Yes ma'am, thank you for not kicking me whilst I lie in the gutter.


----------



## Joeywhat (Sep 24, 2013)

I really like the Bruno Mars song "Treasure", although mostly because of that fat bass...

But The Hippos have been my thing recently.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 24, 2013)

Good workout song....


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Geez.. I am feeling old! I have never even heard of any of these bands... lol! 

Can't listen right now either.. at work. But will when I get home, maybe find some new stuff to like! (or I will be thinking that you guys are on crack!)


----------



## kathyt (Sep 24, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Geez.. I am feeling old! I have never even heard of any of these bands... lol!
> 
> Can't listen right now either.. at work. But will when I get home, maybe find some new stuff to like! (or I will be thinking that you guys are on crack!)


Cgibs, you will appreciate the Gorilla song. Trust me. Buy it on your phone right now and listen to it!


----------



## runnah (Sep 24, 2013)

May not be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## runnah (Sep 24, 2013)

Just getting into the Jamaican dancehall EDM stuff. Very cool.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 24, 2013)

good workout song:


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 24, 2013)

This for me.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 24, 2013)

This whole show is AWESOME!!!  But if you're a Noob to Manu Chao, pick this up at the 7:20 mark.  "Welcome to Tijuana..."


----------



## runnah (Sep 24, 2013)

mainly obsessed with female metal singers but...


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 24, 2013)

This

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=geMmsM43N4Y&desktop_uri=/watch?v=geMmsM43N4Y


----------



## dsiglin (Sep 24, 2013)

I do my best thinking when listening to sad/chill music. On the other hand it just makes my wife depressed so earbuds are needed when I listen to this guy.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Love these one hit wonders.  Saw them in San Antonio circa 1985...


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 24, 2013)

Paul Horn inside the Taj mahal


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 24, 2013)

I CAME IN LIKE A WRECKING BALLLLLL!


----------



## Joeywhat (Sep 24, 2013)

My band has also been playing a lot of Van Morrison lately...can't get enough of him. 

(Pee Wee Ellis is a boss...)


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been obsessed with two opposite ends of the spectrum lately. Blind Guardian and Avicii. Pretty random combo, I know.


----------



## runnah (Sep 24, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> I've been obsessed with two opposite ends of the spectrum lately. Blind Guardian and Avicii. Pretty random combo, I know.



Dude BG is so good!

Check out their set from waken 2011.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 24, 2013)

not really...


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Ysarex (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been practicing this one, but I'm not ready to go public yet and I'll never be as good as this guy.

Joe


----------



## kathyt (Sep 24, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> This whole show is AWESOME!!!  But if you're a Noob to Manu Chao, pick this up at the 7:20 mark.  "Welcome to Tijuana..."


Jeff, I made it to the 0:02 mark. How did I do? I like the Gorilla song that I dedicated to you better!


----------



## Tiller (Sep 24, 2013)

Helter Skelter - Beatles


----------



## Tiller (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Derrel (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't really have a current song obsession, but my last one was Orchestral Manoeuvers In The Dark, and their 1991 hit Pandora's Box, a tribute to legendary silent film actress Louse Brooks, AKA "Lulu". When she was 21 years old, she appeared in the film Pandora' Box, a film Hilter later condemned as "degenerate art". I love this video! Several of her films are available full-length on YouTube. She popularized a simply adorable bobbed hairstyle. Some of her better studio publicity photos are STILL gorgeous to this day, proving the value of classic posing and lighting techniques.


----------



## Stevepwns (Sep 24, 2013)

I miss Lane.


----------



## dsiglin (Sep 24, 2013)

@Ysarex - anything by Saint-Saens or played by YoYo Ma is worth obsessing over.


----------



## SashaT (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't have a song obsession; I tend to go through spurts of listening to different types of music. Recently I have been listening to this album.


----------



## texkam (Sep 25, 2013)

Then and now, I'm obsessed with this:






The fact that that's my daughter in Prague bending the clarinet (as a mere HS sophomore) has no basis on my decision whatsoever.


----------



## peter27 (Sep 25, 2013)

The problem I had wasn't so much getting the girls to scribble their numbers on the back of my hand (or more often on my forearm), but more that by the next morning they were so smudged that I couldn't make head nor tail of them. Then as now my life was a little out of focus!


----------



## sashbar (Sep 25, 2013)

My favourite is a very old one.  But I love this version.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 25, 2013)

And before de Ville it was :


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Sep 25, 2013)

Lots! Lou Gramm, Journey, Pretty much anything pre 1990 that is awesome!


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## kathyt (Sep 25, 2013)

Love this song too!


----------



## Tiller (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm a fingerstyle guitar player, so this guy is always near the top of my list.


----------



## Tiller (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry about all the videos 

I love rock/metal. My fiance absolutely despises it 

From my home state:


----------



## Tiller (Sep 25, 2013)

Another one of my favorites


----------



## texkam (Sep 25, 2013)

And who doesn't like the classics?


----------



## alexzobi (Sep 25, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Love this song too!



That was the vid i was going to post haha. My friend showed me that last night and I'm lovin it. 

also heard this for the first time the other day. unfortunately because it's so new, i could only find the live version which ironically took place down the street from me ha.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 25, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Oh my....:mrgreen:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Punk rock changed our lives...RIP D. Boon.  :hail:


----------



## runnah (Sep 25, 2013)

Going to be all the rave next year.


----------



## mishele (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## mishele (Sep 25, 2013)

I've been on a Clutch kick since I saw them last Dec. Probably listen to this song at least once a day...lol Going to see them again this winter. =) That's right runnah!! I'll think about you while I'm there!!


----------



## runnah (Sep 25, 2013)

mishele said:


> That's right runnah!! I'll think about you while I'm there!!



I'd rather you think about me in the shower, but at a clutch show is good as well.


----------



## mishele (Sep 25, 2013)

Well of course I think of you there.  Thought that was a given.


----------



## runnah (Sep 26, 2013)

mishele said:


> Well of course I think of you there.  Thought that was a given.



At this point who doesn't.


----------



## limr (Sep 28, 2013)

I recently saw the movie "Studio City" that Dave Grohl did about..well, Studio City. He bought the Neve sound board when the studio finally closed and put it into his own recording studios. He got a bunch of bands that recorded there to come and record new songs. I had that soundtrack downloaded within seconds of getting home after watching the movie. It's all pretty great, but the one song that I'm currently listening to on repeat is Trent Reznor's _Mantra. _There's another clip that's taken from the movie that shows more of the 'laying down of the tracks' but here's the final version that's on the soundtrack: (video itself is just the same landscape shot. You all can C&C it while you're listening!  ) It's a song that builds, so even if you aren't that into the beginning, keep listening for a little bit.


----------



## shefjr (Sep 28, 2013)

I imagine the majority of the people here will call this noise and scoff but, I've been into dub-step lately. I love the drop on a good system! 






http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q9rewnLFYw


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 28, 2013)

mishele said:


>



This. Obsessed with it.


----------



## dsiglin (Oct 4, 2013)

In case you guys haven't listened to the band Stars before, some excellent music and I think song has some interesting things to say about breakups.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 4, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Geez.. I am feeling old! I have never even heard of any of these bands... lol!
> 
> Can't listen right now either.. at work. But will when I get home, maybe find some new stuff to like! (or I will be thinking that you guys are on crack!)



I'm with you, Charlie; definitely feeling old now! There are probably about six of these I've actually heard of--and that's mostly because there was at least SOME older stuff in there, Van Morrison, Beatles, etc.
The difference is, Charlie probably WILL find stuff he likes in here; I'll probably just be thinking you guys are on crack. :lmao:

Seriously, my music tastes these days are definitely not what most of you listen to. I do love some of the older rock stuff--and by older, I don't mean 1985!   60s and early 70s, mostly.

Song obsession? Don't really get to have those anymore--I'm in our church choir and 80% of the time, if I'm listening to music, it's the Alto voice track for whatever holiday music we're working on. I've been listening to, and singing, Christmas music since August. :lmao:


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 4, 2013)

Wake Me Up by Avicii


----------



## shefjr (Oct 4, 2013)

sm4him said:


> I've been listening to, and singing, Christmas music since August. :lmao:



Who's "on crack"? Lol


----------



## mishele (Oct 4, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Me or the song? :greenpbl:


----------



## sm4him (Oct 4, 2013)

shefjr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > I've been listening to, and singing, Christmas music since August. :lmao:
> ...



Hey, when you have to have the whole thing memorized--word for word, note for note--by early December, you do whatever it takes to embed it into your brain. Especially if you are as musically challenged as I am.  How I ever ended up in a choir is a strange, strange tale. Why I love it so much is almost inexplicable. Why they put up with my inability to carry a tune, and even greater inability to keep time, is beyond me.

In elementary school, we had music AND art, until about 3rd or 4th grade--then they started kind of leading you in one direction or the other. I was definitely encouraged to pursue my artistic talents. My musical abilities are pretty much used to their fullest BEFORE I ever open my mouth... :lmao:


----------



## snowbear (Oct 4, 2013)

Not really an obsession, but it's that Little Band from Texas!


----------



## shefjr (Oct 5, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Hey, when you have to have the whole thing memorized--word for word, note for note--by early December, you do whatever it takes to embed it into your brain. Especially if you are as musically challenged as I am.



Just make sure you memorize it correctly. LOL


----------



## kathyt (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 7, 2013)

kathythorson said:


>



This speaks volumes, Kat.  :heart:


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 7, 2013)

Van Halen all day everyday.


----------



## SashaT (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## SashaT (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Based on Kathy (who started this thread) getting banned today, and her choice of words... that got her in trouble...


----------



## ottor (Oct 12, 2013)

Working on his guitar solo (Beginning at 5:09) .. Obsessed with this song ..


----------



## DorkSterr (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## tecboy (Oct 19, 2013)

What? No rap musics!?
I like this one.


----------



## mishele (Oct 23, 2013)

*Anything Avicii*


----------



## kathyt (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## oldhippy (Oct 23, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r6ONdj6O170.


----------



## runnah (Oct 23, 2013)

Love me some folk music.


----------



## runnah (Oct 23, 2013)

I like reels better than jigs, call me crazy but I do.


----------



## mishele (Oct 23, 2013)

3rd time I listened to this so far this morning...hehe


----------



## tecboy (Oct 23, 2013)

This song makes you hype and energetic.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 23, 2013)

I hate this band, everything they stand for, and think the lead signer is a joke, but I really like this song:


----------



## runnah (Oct 23, 2013)

Sorry Braineack, that was awful.

If I want to see dudes in makeup playing heavy metal...


----------



## Braineack (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll stick with this:






not feeling Powerwolf.


----------



## runnah (Oct 23, 2013)

No? How about this?


----------



## Braineack (Oct 23, 2013)

It's better.  But I'm not quite a fan of that style of vocals.

probably the only band I like with the style:






and it's pretty much just limited to that album.


----------



## runnah (Oct 23, 2013)

I had that album.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 23, 2013)

I still have it, signed by Lou Koller.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't know if I should feel bad about liking this.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 23, 2013)

I was turned on to the Nocturnals a couple of years ago.  FYI, the flying vee in her hands is not a prop.


----------



## limr (Oct 24, 2013)

Gary posted a cool picture from under a bridge in this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/342872-under-bridge.html 

...and now I've got Nirvana stuck in my head:


----------



## snowbear (Oct 24, 2013)

An oldie, from the late Stan Rogers.  This is probably my favorite version of this song.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 25, 2013)

Fusion of opera and rock music.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 25, 2013)

10 hours of The Intro...


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Josh66 (Oct 25, 2013)

I woke up with "Little Drummer Boy" stuck in my head, LOL!

...I must have been dreaming about Christmas.


----------



## saragomsa (Nov 1, 2013)

my obsession song right now is summer of 69


----------



## joethephotographer (Nov 6, 2013)

My obsession at the moment :mrgreen:


----------



## CMonnette (Nov 8, 2013)

This album has been getting a lot of plays lately. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KISx8cXHnuQ


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Nov 8, 2013)

I've listened to this one about 7 times in a row at the moment....


----------



## tecboy (Nov 23, 2013)

This is my new obsession.


----------

